# Puppy separation anxiety help?



## Tigger_Apollo_Zeus (Apr 26, 2010)

I recently got a puppy about a week ago, he is 9 weeks old now. Whenever I leave the room and he is in his crate he whines like crazy. Yesterday I went to the beach to relax for a little, since i have been with him 24/7 since we got him, and he refused to play (with me family) as he usually does with me, he did not really eat anything, and just sat around all sad until I got home. We are worried because he refuses to eat or do anything whenever I am gone, and I really need help on how to help him out. Thank you so much!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Tigger_Apollo_Zeus said:


> I recently got a puppy about a week ago, he is 9 weeks old now. Whenever I leave the room and he is in his crate he whines like crazy. Yesterday I went to the beach to relax for a little, since i have been with him 24/7 since we got him, and he refused to play (with me family) as he usually does with me, he did not really eat anything, and just sat around all sad until I got home. We are worried because he refuses to eat or do anything whenever I am gone, and I really need help on how to help him out. Thank you so much!


He's just a teeny baby, so what you are seeing can all be worked with. I bet you are feeling worse about leaving him then he really is that you are gone.

When you leave, ALWAYS be matter of fact and just go. No long sad heart tugging goodbyes. Just leave.

It's NORMAL for puppies to whine if crated when you leave the room. Puppies naturally know the 'pack' is supposed to stay together. So they whine to inform us that they can't follow cause are 'stuck' (in the crate). They think we don't know what we just did and the situation keep you away from them.

But it's also normal they can learn the crate is normal and you know you left them there. Once again, when you crate, just toss in a treat (filled kong?) and leave WITHOUT any long goodbyes and guilt trips.

This longing for staying with you is why this is the BEST time to start up off leash walks. They WANT to stay with you and won't run or wander off.


----------



## RubySlippers (Apr 19, 2007)

I agree, the swift "bye bye! Good boy" works best when crating or giving him alone time. And dont feel bad. They know when you have anxiety over things. You dont need to feel guilty, the crate gives them a sense of security and they will go to it to relax at will later. It's thier little den. 
When we were training Ruby we would get a kong with peanut butter shoved in it and say "In your BOX!" cheery and "good girl" give her the kong, and walk away. That was it. As far as direct interation. But we also had set up a little clock radio that played a soothing harp CD for her, on repeat. It was low, they have GREAT hearing. This seemed to make a huge difference. She wasnt just suddenly thrust into silence. And the normal radio and tv dont do much cuz it's just jabber to them. the soothing harp music seemed to really help. You can even find a cd on Amazon specifically geared to this- ha! Man, wish I had come up with the idea. 
Any way, once they realize there is no anxiety related with the act in you or for them to worry about, it gets a lot better. When we first started doing this Ruby yelped like she was caught in a door! After about 10 days she was a pro. Peanut Butter is a great distractor!!


----------



## Tigger_Apollo_Zeus (Apr 26, 2010)

thank you both so much! He has actually calmed down since my "big leave", hes slowly getting used to it.  ty!


----------



## White German Shepherd (Jun 8, 2010)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> He's just a teeny baby, so what you are seeing can all be worked with. I bet you are feeling worse about leaving him then he really is that you are gone.
> 
> When you leave, ALWAYS be matter of fact and just go. No long sad heart tugging goodbyes. Just leave.
> 
> ...


This here is the best advicve


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

All great advice. The only thing I would add is, don't make your return a huge deal either. It's very tempting to get into that high pitched "awwwe, did you miss me? Soooo good to see youuuu." Don't do it because that also in a way, justifies the yearning that happens while you're gone. Glad things are getting better!


----------

